# Getting ready for Cichlids soon



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

So, just bought an API Master Test kit. 

Just finished decorating the aquarium with rocks from my front mini river(decoration really), with preexisting pool filter sand for the substrate, and fake plants to keep it somewhat lively looking lol.

Water was cloudy a tad bit, so I am not sure how that would have affected the tests or not. 

You can see my signature of what I have in there currently.



My results are:
PH - 8.0
AM- .25ppm
N02 - I seriously cannot tell what it was at really.. so between 2 to 5ppm
N03 - 10ppm

I need to know what steps I should take to lower the dangerous levels from my test also!


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

Did a 20% water change and added in 4 cap fulls of Prime.

Will see how it is tomorrow noontime time.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Some questions:

- Are you doing a fishless cycle?

- How long has this tank been set up?

- Was the Prime used to dechlorinate the water *or* to detoxify the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? (4 capfuls of Prime is quite a lot..what's the tank's volume?)


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

zog said:


> Did a 20% water change and added in 4 cap fulls of Prime.
> 
> Will see how it is tomorrow noontime time.


You know, the corys won't live long in there. They will die and the Cichlid tha ate it will die because of the barbels. I don't think the guppy will live either. The Pleco is a 50% chance, but mines are doing good although there is a bump every while. I know the Loach is fine, the breeder I bought the Cichlids from had Loaches.


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

kay-bee said:


> Some questions:
> 
> - Are you doing a fishless cycle?
> 
> ...


1. There are fish.
2. The tank was setup with Mollies along of my current occupants, I had just put in new filter pads and did a 35% water change a few days ago.
3. To detoxify the nitrite, it said on the bottle to add 5+ cap fulls when the NO2 is too high. Its a 36 Gallon Bow-Front



elitesrock said:


> You know, the corys won't live long in there. They will die and the Cichlid tha ate it will die because of the barbels. I don't think the guppy will live either. The Pleco is a 50% chance, but mines are doing good although there is a bump every while. I know the Loach is fine, the breeder I bought the Cichlids from had Loaches.


A friend of mine has had Corys in his tank for some time now with his Cichlids. 
If I see signs of stress in them I will take them out and do something with them...


----------

